# Healthy Skye pix



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I think all of our kind supporters here deserve some happy healthy Skye photos- after our FIP scare, it is awesome to see him play!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry about the flashlight eyes on the other one


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Wonderful! Beautiful! FANTASTICO!!!!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

rcat


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu is racing around too much for a paparazzi shot


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh I Love the one of Nick holding and cuddling Skye!!
Wonderful to see Skye perky!
Happy tears now for you all!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love the photos! Especially the one of Nick holding Skye! I'm so happy that Skye is better now.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wonderful pics!! It's so nice to see him happy again! Skye AND Nick!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, thank you so much for sharing the photos with all of us here! We're soooooo glad that first vet was wrong-bongo! Lol. So easy to laugh it off *now*, isn't it? Happy, happy, joy, joy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is so wonderful to see him happy and playing! What a beautiful fur baby and he is we'll, yes!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is fantastic! I love seeing this!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Great news I'm so happy for you.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so happy he is doing better ^_^ thank you for the photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

What a beautiful furbaby!!! Squish!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ir's really wonderful to see your son with Skye, and to see how happy they both are.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Skye and Nick are too sweet together. Right now Skye is laying next to Nick as he watches some TV. He often follows my son from room to room to see what he will do next, lol.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, they do look so sweet together!! :heart I am so, so happy to see these pics and to know that sweet Skye is feeling better again. Pazu racing around is a good thing, picture or no picture lol. :kittyturn


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

It is so good to see these pictures! 
Nick absolutely loves Skye!
She looks healthy! :kitty turn

Thank you for sharing them with us..

:heart


----------

